# Noisettes!



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Just got on the guest list for their intimate invite only Real Radio gig in Le Monde Hotel, Edinburgh this Thursday!!

I am well exited as it's a small venue with only 250 guests and an aftershow party!!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

they're not bad  supported Muse iirc when i saw them at the CIA


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

It was a rather special evening!!


----------

